# lucy lucy lucy!!



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

hello all!!!im new to this site and have been looking around for the best looking python..i think its got to be the black eyed lucy..but obv the prices are quite steep..seems as its the credit crunch n all 

so i was looking to make my own..

i dont mind a blue eyed or black eyed 

is there a best one??

and was wondering whats the best crossing to achieve the result

fire x fire black eyed lucy

mojave x lesser blue eyed 

are these the best combos to achieve the results??

thanks.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

yes with the blackeyed with blue i would go with butter x lesser as you would get them when you put a male bel with a normal girl later on.

i perfer blacks than blues myself

as for the best blue people will say vin russo het white diamond but ive never seen 1 so cant comment on them


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

I prefer the lesser x lesser imo its cleaner than the mojave leucy


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

imo, lesser IS butter, and vice versa

lesser x lesser gives the best blue eyed lucys (vin russo hets are hard to get hold of)

fire x fire = black eyed lucy
here's a good example of one...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*fire...*



jnr said:


> I prefer the lesser x lesser imo its cleaner than the mojave leucy


agreed...
dont like the super mojo, prefer the cleaner BELs


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahh rite...thanks for the info,i think ill stick with the black eyed and just go fire x fire..ill post my pics up soon when i purchase my pythons..there is a shop near me who sells morphs and for a fire they want £400 £100 now and the rest when theyre ready..is that a good price??does anyone reccomend any places to look first before going ahead?? Also i am purchasing 2 a male and female unrelated..or do people offer there snake as stud so to speak??if so that would be ideal...thanks again nathan.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

is that £400 for a pair or each? where to you from


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

as above...
whats your location

i'll have 3 well grown on (600gr+) female fires for sale soon


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

£400 each...im from south wales,when will you have your fires for sale??how old will they be?? Thanks nathan.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

they're very late 08s, will be selling them late january/early february,
because i'll be having a "need some rack space" clearout...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> imo, lesser IS butter, and vice versa


Agreed.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahh rite..how much are you selling them for??i was thinking aswell as obv i want a black eyed lucy but also want to keep my origanal pythons and want a bit ov veriety rather than 2 fires and a lucy(if i get one)...do people offer their snakes out to stud?? I was just looking at your reference pics and saw that axanthic pin is it?? That snake is absolutly stunning!!du own that snake??how much are they to buy roughly??thanks.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

those pics are for reference only mate...
i would expect an axanthic pin to be £3k+

600gr+ female fire... £500 ish


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

nicole horsell said:


> with blue i would go with butter x lesser as you would get them when you put a male bel with a normal girl later on.


If you put a Butter/Lesser BluEL to a normal female, you would get:

50% chance per egg Butter
50% chance per egg Lesser

No normals. No BluELs.

The *cheapest* combination for BluEL is likely to be Lesser X Mojave (if you're buying the Lesser and the Mojo and rolling the dice for your own). And Vivid, the Lesser/Mojave male that was the first one NERD hatched out, was as clean and white a BluEL as you could ever ask for, at least as far as the photos showed!


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice all!!


----------

